# It's Never Gonna End



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2015)

My latest acquisition:

5000 lb Hyster forklift.  Triple stage mast, about 16 foot lift and side shift.  Good condition except as noted below.

FREE was a very good price, this stuff just finds me.

So far I have $141 in it, just for delivery.  I would have hauled it myself, except that the only way out of the building was the loading dock, 3 feet above grade.  I tried the Jedi levitation trick, but that didn't work, so I hired a local tow company with a big rollback wrecker. 

It has some kind of a oil in coolant issue, I'm guessing the hydraulic oil heat exchanger in the radiator.  About $120 and a few hours work to fix that.  I'll know what the problem actually is in a few hours once I do a pressure test on the system.

But the real question is:  Why does anybody need 3 forklifts? 

OK, this one's going up for sale when I get it fixed.  These are going for around $3200 in this area.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 30, 2015)

Owning a forklift made/makes my life so much easier, plus my back really likes it!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice score.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 30, 2015)

You don't even have to paint it, just replace the heat exchanger, flush the cooling system, top off the hydraulic system and let the good times roll.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2015)

firestopper said:


> Owning a forklift made/makes my life so much easier, plus my back really likes it!




I agree.  Makes a great adjustable height work bench/welding table, and a motorcycle/ lawnmower lift too!

My poor ol worn out Yale, with the motorcycle rack on it.  I just gave my bike a service.


----------



## mikey (Jun 30, 2015)

It's got to be Karma, Jim - I've seen several comments on your helpfulness and generosity to other forum members and I have no doubt you do the same for those around you. It seems that the more you give, the more you get.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2015)

Mikey, thank you very much for the kind words.  I just try to help out where I can.


----------



## kvt (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok,  One for welding table, one for Motorcycle, and one for other work.  Ok you do not need to get rid of any.   You have a good use for them.  Of course someone else may have something to say about that.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 30, 2015)

Funny story on fork lift uses. Some time back we had a giant century plant (Agave family) that was plagued with grub worms and had no chance of recovery. I really didn't want to spend the afternoon hacking and loading this monster onto the dump trailer. I installed 8' fork extensions narrowed the two forks and plucked it from the ground then dumped it into the DT, all in less than ten minuets. Walked into the house and told my wife "I just made history". Her, "What do you mean", me, "first Mexican to landscape with a fork lift". She had a good laugh. 

Seriously, the fork lift is one of the best investments I have made.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 30, 2015)

very good find Jim--my small Payloader with forks and my homemade boom for it has helped me unload my mills and lift things easily that my back has trouble with at 71---My IH 404 lowboy with a very good loader has helped at my other shop--we definitely need several helpers to help move our stuff---I'm always looking for forklift bargains----my neighbors have also benefitted by my addiction--fun to be able to help-----Dave


----------



## countryguy (Jun 30, 2015)

Ohh how boys will be boys!   Man.  I wish that fell into my yard!    All I get are toads, squirrels, and bills. 
Btw. Yah. What he said.  . 

QUOTE="kd4gij, post: 312503, member: 143"]Nice score. [/QUOTE
Hah


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2015)

Way to go Jim, congratulations on finding a free soon to be moneymaker!


----------



## brino (Jun 30, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> But the real question is: Why does anybody need 3 forklifts?



Jim,

Sure you need to keep collecting. 
That way I can show my wife these posts and use them to show that I do NOT have enough tools and equipment.

-brino


----------



## alloy (Jul 1, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Nice score.



Ditto


Kinda makes my score  of the letter stamps I got for $15 and the like new Rigid shop vacuum for $30 seem insignificant


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 2, 2015)

A little update.  So far I haven't found any real problems.  The hydraulic oil was about 1.5 gal low, the question here is where did that oil go?  There are no hydraulic oil leaks anywhere that I have found yet.  The motor oil was a quart low.  The coolant was about a quart low, but clean.  No oil in the coolant as originally thought.  The transmission is at the full mark.  I charged the (brand new) battery and fired it up.  Only found one small oil leak from one of the lifter cover gaskets, a common problem on these. It's a GM 4 cyl and has the side lifter covers.  About a 20 minute fix.  No other leaks found.

It runs great and everything works.  A few small fixes are needed:  The propane tank latch needs a new screw, a small TIG welding project.  I'll replace the valve cover and side cover gaskets, and needs a small exhaust leak fixed.  I'll also do a motor oil change and change out all of the filters.

After the above is done, it will be ready to sell, that is if I can actually bring myself to actually sell a tool.    The thought of that is painful, but it means I can buy more toys.


----------

